

Re: New WIRED Offices - spaetzel
http://www.theawl.com/2015/01/re-new-wired-offices

======
chetanahuja
_" I think you’ll be delighted to see that we’ve engineered spaces that are
designed to get messy, entire rooms for the implements of creative inspiration
and expression."_

Awesome... I'd love to work in a place that has specially engineered rooms for
creativity. The rest of the time I'd like to be on a spotless desk where I'm
encouraged to "... you to proudly display a few small items at your desk"

Wired employees are soooo lucky.

